# how 'bout them cicadas?



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

I know they're out,was down at the OR last week and they were buzzin everywhere but saw no action on the OR that was focused on them. Anyone been seeing any topwater action anywhere over the cicadas being around and on the water?TC1


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

saw same thing at cowan sunday

cicadas buzzing on the water drawing no fish


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I was at Cowan today, but where I was the fish were killing them. I tied on a small black crankbait and was just twitching it and I caught 10 or so small crappie, 1 huge carp, and a yellow belly this way. Then I went back to bass fishing. The fish were crushing the cicadas in the morning(7-8:30). I plan on being back there tomorrow morining to get some more topwater action in. There is nothing like topwater carp!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Maybe another week or so when the first round start falling, then it should pick up considerabley. As the die off continues it should provide alot great fishing. Pond with them around, tree lined banks, all the obvious place's they would fall. I hope the rivers and creeks come down before its all over. Like bassnpro1 said watching carp suck them off the surface and hooking to one is a blast. I have talked with guys that were catching cats on them consistantly last time around. They are getting thick all around me right now. Milford, Loveland, Maineville is really getting loud with there constant droan. S


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Checked out LMR last night, there was a large muddy pool where a bend and fast water should be and even though the water was very muddy, lots of top water swirls and hits.
Not sure it was cicadas, but I was mildly surprised to see so many top water swirls, I didn't bring any fishing gear expecting water to be unfishable. Shows what I know! 
Where I was standing is usually a 6-8 foot drop off to the river bank, but water was flowing OVER the drop off, LMR was still ??? 5-7 high as of 8PM last night.
LMJ


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

LMJ, it is encouraging to here there was some activity. Listening to the Cicadas along the LMR it sounds like some sort of machine. Were they over there. I have heard there are really heavy in that area. (if you were where I am guessing) I guess its time to hit the high water spots and give it a try. At this point I just need to fish even its fishing the high water in the flooded trees. Try something like a mini torpedo or jitterbug in black next time, As always in fishing you just never know. S


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

LMJ,not sure as I was'nt there to see it but if I'm thinking of where I think you were at based on your description that area is a favorite hangout for our favorite obsession,er,fish.. .any chance it coulda been them swirling on shad?Bass'npro,was cowan clear after that rain?TC1


----------



## crappie jack (Jan 7, 2008)

cowan is up about a foot or two the water didnt look to bad fished it last night caught the hell out of the bluegill desent size


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

those are exactly what I'm lookin for! Thnx!TC1


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

The lake looked good and I also found a cove that was stacked with good sized gils. Some around 9"( I didn't measure or keep any). They were feeding on the cicadas heavy in a cove that had the wind pushing the bugs into it.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

What the deal with em, I havent seen any up this way at all. They just hanging out down south?


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

Last time the cicadas were here I recall Bass Pro had a top water bait that mimicked them (though I assume most topwaters that size will work).


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

TomC said:


> What the deal with em, I havent seen any up this way at all. They just hanging out down south?


yeah i was wondering the same thing? I've not seen any either. maybe they are just avoiding fairborn!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

If your house/neighborhood is less than 12-15yrs old you may not have them due to construction when your house was built and tearing the ground up. This brood seems to be 15+ years old. None in my neighborhood but we have them 1 mile away in the older neighborhoods.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

At East Fork the cicadas are CRAZY loud. They are everywhere! The bluegill were tearing them up! 


I have them at my house in Morrow pretty heavy. I haven't been down near the LMR but I'm assuming they are there as well.


I bet a dark topwater grasshopper REBEL from Wal-Mart would work. 


Go get em guys!!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

They are all over around the lmr, the river is still high and muddy but the tribs are clearing and ponds and lakes with them near will have them. Small black baits like the grasshopper mention or crickets, jitterbugs, tiny torpedos and even buzz baits will draw them up. When the cicadas hit the water and try to escape the buzz all over the water so the the buzz bait should work as well. Paint a little orange on the bottem of black baits for effect. For flies use black poppers. black and orange poppers or deer hair divers in the appropriate size's. basically any thing that floats in those colors or stop by the shop (A&N) and pick up some of our own creations to match them. S I will try to get a pic up soon.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Saw a few cicada shells on the side of our house & garage in the past week. Nothing close to the 2003 event though. Will never forget that one.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

This is from a site called http://www.cicadamania.com/cicadas/ More than you could possibly want to know about Cicadas. Basically, this is a different brood than in '03 - some overlap, but not all.

MC


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the link blueboat. I am going to try a pond down the road I have heard has lot of carp. Its really just a ditch but I will give it a shot and report back. By the way I had one land right on my chin if I would have my mouth open I would be able to tell you how they taste. Its almost enough to make me shave my goatee. S
A quick add and old guy walking in front of the shop just had one bounce off of his face. pretty funny. S


----------



## jeepinchad (Jun 9, 2008)

Was out on East Fork all day on Sunday. Saw lots of Cicada's doing the back stroke, but the only thing I saw gobbling them up were carp. LOTS of carp action in the Lake... only caught two fish: one approx. 1.5 lb catfish on a spinner bait, and one 11" black bass on a buzz bait. Pretty tough day on the lake.

On a different note... I'm new to this board, and am looking forward to hearing where in the world to fish for BASS around SW Ohio. I'm a transplant from West Virginia, and finally got out on the lake for the first time this year. Either there weren't too many hungry bass in East Fork Lake yesterday, or the bass don't speak W.V. ******* and I was throwin' the wrong stuff at them.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i have been unleasing distruction on the carp with cicada flies, why cant they hatch every year. i wonder what all will start eating them once the rivers drop, might be a killer way to catch smallies
also chad welcome to the board, its not that the lake was off per say, its that we have aweful bass fishing when compared to most other places, try the hamilton co. parks or rocky fork. goodluck


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

So I'm looking to keep the bug on top even for carp? Are they sipping them off the surface?

I was fishing for hybrids this weekend and came across a bunch-o-carp in a smaller hole. I'm thinking maybe I'll head back down there one morning or evening and see if I can hook into one of them using one of the flies sevenx mentioned.


CW


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

I fished Rocky Fork Sunday, June 8, and I can't believe how loud cicadas are. They were everywhere, thousands of them! A few of them landed in the boat. I saw several on the water surface, but didn't see any type of fish eat them. 

I live in the Springfield area, and I have never experienced a cicada hatch like the hatch at Rocky Fork! 

My buddy and I caught 9 bass, seven keeper size, and 2 short ones. All 9 bass were returned to the lake to be caught another day.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Gotta love Ciccadas! 

Tonight I witnessed two young ladies drive right into a swarm 
of 'em, with a little convertible. ("I # 275 Eastbound - BlueAsh area.") 
It was sheer terror for these two unlucky kids! 

"Rick, with the Tundra windows up!"


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

I seen the thousands at rocky fork also.....There were a few trees I seen that just had them all over it, almost every leaf was covered, it was wicked....All those trees had at least 5-6 big carp under them feeding. As soon as one would fall they would swarm it.....it was fun to watch!


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

...can you fish with them? I mean, like under a bobber, or just throw them with a little weight and let them sink? How do you catch them? I live in Fairborn and haven't seen a one--but I'll take the grand-boys wherever they are and catch some, if they can be used as terrific bait...


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

iteech, central ohio had a huge cicada hatch in '03 and it seemed like everything that swims was hitting them topwater style -- even saugeye. Not sure how effective they would be if fished on a lake that wasn't experiencing a hatch though.


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

hey south west ohio is not much for large mouth. best lake I would say is Rockfork. If you like smallies try the little miami river. I wade and catch lots of them. by the way welcome to the sight!!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

the carp have been taking them right off of the surface, i am using sevenx's pattern. my friend even managed a 17lb grass carp on one last night in a pond i didnt even know had grassies. plop it down a foot or two ahead of them and maybe give it a twitch if they dont see it.


----------



## wildland01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sevenx, care to post a pic of your pattern? I found a couple on the internet, but most tend to be complicated. I have modified and come up with one myself, a sort of frankenstein, but would like to see what other people around here are fishing as well. Thanks!


----------



## Kayak (Apr 12, 2008)

yakfish said:


> yeah i was wondering the same thing? I've not seen any either. maybe they are just avoiding fairborn!


They're avoiding Xenia, too.  I have my windows open and hear crickets and tree frogs. (And, that's fine with me...the sound can be very annoying at times.)


----------



## bass (Apr 14, 2004)

> hey south west ohio is not much for large mouth. best lake I would say is Rockfork. If you like smallies try the little miami river. I wade and catch lots of them. by the way welcome to the sight!!


Southwest Ohio has some great bass fishing


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

Well, I'm glad the LMBs that are slamming my line (I caught 23 in two hours a few days ago) at the lake I fish don't hear this! This one IS a private lake, but I've had phenomenal luck catching largemouth at many, many public places in SW OH...shhhhh, if they hear you, they'll quit!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Wildland, I will try to get one up today. I need a cable for my camera and cant find it. I will see what I can come up with. S


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok, took these with a web cam so not sure how good they will be but this is my pattern called simply sevens cicada


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

The carp on Caesars were eating them up last night. When i ran to my first spot, i saw something swirl on the surface. 

Of course i about hyperventillated, thinking there might actually be a topwater bite on...until i figured out it was carp.   

I did throw topwater for bass for a bit...but the water was just too dirty.

The water down there is still every bit of 8 feet high. The highest i've ever fished it. I couldn't get close enough to the bank to find water shallower than 8 or 9 feet, due to the flooded trees. And dirty! It looked like chocolate milk up north.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Love the Ciacadas, my buddy and me grabbed a whole bunch and put them in a container, went down to Brush Creek and the small mouth tore them up. What a great bait given by nature. They have the best of both worlds, they flop around when they hit the water and the really live ones buzz also. I use a #6 hook, just start the hook between the eyes and then thru the head and out the top, they actually live for some time, also used a small bobber for weight in order to cast a bit, even then they die and then go under water, they still are a great bait, can't wait for the next day out.


----------



## wildland01 (Jan 14, 2008)

sevenx said:


> Ok, took these with a web cam so not sure how good they will be but this is my pattern called simply sevens cicada


Seven, thanks for the pics. Nice looking fly, much prettier than mine. I was out Friday at EFLM and demolished the carp, some nice hogs in there too. Ended up with a mixed bag of carp, smallies, spots and sunfish, all off the top. Got to love the cicadas. Tight lines and screamin' drags,

Jake


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Jake, glad to here you had some success. I hit a spot that was loaded with cicadas on Monday and there were none there on friday, it was the weirdest thing. I turned one carp but otherwise could not get within 60ft and they would spook, I was on my knee moving really slow. They not cooperating. I think my fly was to big also. Had one follower and that was it. I was also on the EFLMR apparently not in the spot,,,agian l need more time out of the shop. Congrats on a good day out. S


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

i was at a local pond and saw a big channel cat come up and nail a cicada. never seen that before.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

fishing247 said:


> i was at a local pond and saw a big channel cat come up and nail a cicada. never seen that before.


I had a monster channel cat miss my popper the other night while i was fishing a pond. It was the first time i had a cat try to hit a topwater bait.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Everthing is hitting cicadas at CC, especially the big carp. If you keep your eye on your bait you can usually pull it away from the carp in hopes that a green or brown fish will hit it, although what you usually end up with is a 'gill. Lots of fun, though.


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

I was thinking of heading to ceasers tonight to do some fishing. I was wondering if the cicadas are still out heavy on c.c?


----------

